# stuffIt expander et .bin



## Eugénie (15 Février 2005)

bonjour

je souhaite installer le gcc 3.3 sur mon Mac OSX 10.2.

J'ai donc téléchargé sur connect.apple.com August2003gccUpdaterBuild6K472.dmg.bin.

Quand je double-clique dessus, j'ai stuffIt Expander qui s'ouvre mais qui ne dézippe rien. Avec quel autre utilitaire puis-je le faire ?

note : je suis newbie en Mac mais je connais Linux.

merci !


----------



## Sken (15 Février 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais moi, quand j'ai ce genre de pb, j'essaie de télécharger le fichier à partir d'un autre navigateur. ex : tu es sous Internet explorer, essaie avec Safari, ou vice et versa...


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

Si stuffit Expander n'arrive pas à désarchiver un fichier .bin, il y a de grandes chances que ce fichier soit corrompu... Essaies donc de le retélécharger (et comme conseillé ci-dessus, avec un autre navigateur que Internet Explorer qui est connu pour véroler les fichiers téléchargés)


----------



## flerays (16 Février 2005)

qu'est ce que te met stuffit?
aucune barre d'avancement de décompression (la barre bleue) n'apparaît?
tu es sûre qu'il ne t'a pas monté un volume ou bien placé le fichier décompressé quelque part?


----------



## Eugénie (16 Février 2005)

stuffit ne mettait rien du tout, pas l'ombre d'une barre.

Mais j'ai mis à jour ma vesrino de stuffit, et hop ! il a réussi à décompresser le fichier. 

ce serait bien qu'il mette un message d'erreur qu'on sache à quoi s'en tenir quand même.

Mais bon, tout est bien qui finit bien.

merci pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

C'est étonnant qu'une vieille version de stuffit n'ait pas réussi à ouvrir ce .bin... car il n'y a pas plus banal qu'une archive .bin.

Je pense plutôt que ta version de stuffit était corrompue et qu'elle ne faisait plus son boulot. En réinstaller une nouvelle version lui a remis les idées en place.


----------



## Eugénie (16 Février 2005)

c'était la version d'origine avec la 10.2.


----------



## ntx (16 Février 2005)

Eugénie a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> J'ai donc téléchargé sur connect.apple.com August2003gccUpdaterBuild6K472.dmg.bin.


Petite remarque : tu as telecharge la mise a jour. Si tu veux un gcc qui marche, telecharge plutot XCode complet.


----------



## Eugénie (16 Février 2005)

j'avais déjà les devTools de decembre 2002.

Et puis je n'utilise pas XCode, je compile en ligne de commande.


----------



## kathy h (25 Avril 2005)

j'ai actuellement la version 7.0.3 de stuffit expander avec Mac OS 10.3.9. J'ai vu qu'il y avait une version 9 de sutuufit expander. Faut il la télécharger et remplacer la 7.0.3 par la 9 ? ou je garde la version 7?

Bon j'ai téléchargé la version 9, je fais quoi de la version 7 qui était initialement installé sur mon G5, je la jette à la poubelle?

J'ai un" installer" pour la version 9:  je l'installe par dessus le 7 ou je met la 7 à la poubelle?


----------

